# help to desperated begginer with dmx controller and laser



## tanhauser (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all,
I recently bought a laser: http://www.mediazero-shop.de/catalog/documents/ES-100G_en.pdf

And I also bought a DMX controller, STAIRVILLE DJ-X 16 DMX CONTROLLER, http://images.thomann.de/pics/prod/107942_manual.pdf

The problem is that I'm not able to figure out how to use it even basically. I explain my doubts and issues:

First of all, in the laser manual says that setting the switch 10 to "on" puts the device into DMX mode. Ok, I set it. Now my question is, should I set the other 1-9 switches to any other number? as long as I'm using the DMX controller I don't know if the switches are "valid" anymore , as you can see in the manual, it says that depending on the channel it does patterns, effects or speed..so no idea if setting switches will change the behavior of the DMX controller. And regarding the next question, I don't see in this DMX controller a channel selection..

The other topic regarding the switches is that my DMX controller doesn't have channel selection, so I don't know if this dmx only works for one device. Any idea about this? because in this sense, I don't know if I should select a channel in the laser and how to select it in the dmx controller.

The third question is that I managed to do "something" manually with the laser by moving the channel faders. It seems that the number one changes the pattern, but only has 3 patterns (and I know the laser has a lot more). I also try to use a combination of the Master fader but I'm not sure if this is correct or how to do it. The rest of faders move the size, and goes X and Y Axis only when a combination of settings is set (I managed it randomly and I don't know how to obtain the same...)

And, what are the "latch" buttons for? why only the top row has leds?

So basically I want to move manually the laser with the faders, not programm yet, but I don't have any idea of how to start because the DMX controller is everything but intuitive.

Any help, even the smallest one will be appreciated.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## len (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't see where the controller channels could be set to other than 1, but I just skimmed quickly. But I did see 2 things. Here's what I'd do: First connect controller to laser. Second, turn dip switch #1 ON at the laser. DMX has to be engaged (switch #10) but you also have to tell the fixture/laser what channel to start at. Each dmx device uses some number of dmx channels, depending on how many individual attributes it has. But it needs to know what the first channel is, so it can look for the data sent by the controller. Now move some of the faders around. It should respond. If not, there is a "polarity switch" on the back of the controller. That may be in the wrong position, so change that. 

Remember that most lights, etc., need some combination of things running at once to get the shutter to open, so read the manual carefully.

One problem with most of these entry level products is that the documentation is pretty poor. So most of your success is going to come from trial and error. 

And regardless how powerful that laser is, DON'T EVER shine it towards people, or look into the aperture.


----------



## Beans45601 (Dec 14, 2011)

Not sure about the controller, but on the laser you set 1 and 10 to "on". 10 tells it to listen for DMX, 1 addresses the laser as channel 1. You have to tell it what channel to listen for, or you can't control it.


----------



## Jawbone (Dec 14, 2011)

It sounds like you have control of it. The laserworld manual shows all dipswitchs set to the up position except #1 and 10 down position for the fixture to be controlled by faders 1-8 on your board.

It provides a simple mapping for what each fader does


Channel Value Function
Fader 1 
0 –50 Laser off 
51 – 101 Built in effect selection 
102 – 152 Pattern effect control 
153 – 203 Automatic mode 
204 - 255 Sound mode 

Fader 2 
0 - 255 Patterns / animations 

Fader 3 
0 - 255 25 effects 

Fader 4 
0 - 255 Effect speed

It doesn't show what fader 5-8 do although it says in the manual it is 8 channels.

Each fader has 255 steps 0-255. As it shows, Fader #1 does multiple things. Looks like 51-101 are the preset effects and 102 -152 allow manipulation with faders 2-4.

The controller you bought can be used for some manipulation but it will be difficult to dial in with any good level of control. A PC based controller that allows you to type in the values of each fader would allow for greater control especially if each step (0-255) of the channels changes patterns/animation effects. As well as being able to record and playback the looks you are trying to create.

Jawbone


----------

